# Pressurized Co2 for 90 gallon



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Soo my 90 gallons been up and running for about 2 months now and its about that time to get a pressurized co2 set up going on it. All my plants have new growth on them and my vals have tripled. Im looking to spend in the ballpark of 175$, brand new to pressurized co2 soo i really have no clue where to start. I have looked into making my own with a paintball can and a beveragecompany regulator, thats a possiablitiy but i dont want something that will be difficult to use. I live in NYC so finding parts isnt really an issue. So my main questions woul be for a 90 gallon tank

1) what sized can do i need?
2) how many bubbles per minute would be about right?
3) Full planted tank wth lots of driftwood, should i really worry about PH changes?
4) My plants are growing ant a somewhat respectable rate, and my fish are all doing awsome. should i reconsider co2?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Check out Greenleafaquariums.com They have the best Co2 regulaters around. They are very helpfull also.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Beverage regulators wont have a needle valve, so it will be hard for you to achieve the low bubbles. Like 1bps 2bps 3bps etc. Unless you can somehow buy a needle valve and install it in, but not sure if it can be done. There is a Red Sea regulator that can attach to paintball cynlinders. But it just seems like the CO2 would run out too fast and too much refilling. It can be an inconvenience to some. My 5lb cylinder last 2 months. A paintball cylinder I would think only last a week or 2. But I have not experienced it so. 

I got my entire system, JBJ regulator + 5lb cylinder for $90 off of craigslist. I just kept looking and looking every day and on local community forums. Keep checking CL around your area. *


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I have bought several kinds of regulatores from CL and found 99% of them are junk. You can some times find a good Co2 tank off there. Just make sure it is not owned by another company. Some places will not refill these.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can get a needle valve from FosterandSmithaquatics.com for $37, and they also have multiple levels of systems you can buy. One thing I wasn't aware of is how much a CO2 tank cost. In most cases it seems you will spend $100 minimum for a new tank and getting it filled.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I like BigAl's online.com. They will bet anyone price on the things they sell. Keep your eye open on CL. I just got a 20lb tank and Co2 regulatore for $50.00. Both work great. He just got out of the hobby and wanted the stuff gone today. You will find these deals all over the place. Just takes time. What state do you live in? PM I may be able to help you out.

Big Dog


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> I have bought several kinds of regulatores from CL and found 99% of them are junk. You can some times find a good Co2 tank off there. Just make sure it is not owned by another company. Some places will not refill these.


*If its a high priced item like regulators, I usually notify them ahead of time before I come over to do a test run when I get there for me to see that its working. Mine just had a broken bubble counter, but I just made my own to replace it.*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah I really think I just will buy a brand new set up. Any suggestions on a brand?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Red Sea has pretty good setups.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm gonna go to aquarium adventure today and comepare their prices with big als then just buy one
Ide rahter get it brand new so I know I don't have issues


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> Yeah I really think I just will buy a brand new set up. Any suggestions on a brand?


*Milwaukee and JBJ that I know of. I have JBJ, it's 3-4 years old and still works perfectly.*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

any links to a site where i can buy a jbj, they dont seem to have them on big als.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

If i got this JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Built-In aside from a co2 can and diffuse what else would i need?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats all you would need IMO but I would look into building a CO2 reactor instead of useing the glass diffusers


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You dont necessarily need the diffuser if you want to save money. You can easily feed it through your powerhead, or filter. I feed mine into the bottom intake of my AC powerhead. Sprays CO2 across the tank.

Regulator and Cylinder is all you need. you can even make you own bubble counter. *


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is the reg I am useing CO2 Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid and its been working fine for the 6 months or so that I have had it set it once and havent had to touch it. I built a bubble counter out of a mason jar and built a reactor out of a skimmer waste collector that was given to me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

DIY reactor plans
Greater Washington Aquatic Plant Association External Inline CO2 Reactor


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

what about those diffusers where it like goes up and down in zig zags?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

You can build a reactor much cheaper and get the CO2 to disolve much better also and they are very simple to build IMO along with a bubble counter.


----------

